# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker v1413, DC-Phoenix update, new services for NETGEAR, FRP, HuaweiID unlocks

## mohamed73

*DC-Unlocker v..1413 Sierra/NETGEAR routers IMEI repair, MR1100, bands/frequencies writing added *    *Added:* *Netgear/Sierra IMEI repair 
(supported almost all routers including latest Nighthawk M1 MR1100)*  *Added preferred bands/frequencies writing for manual selection
(supported almost all routers including latest Nighthawk M1 MR1100)*    *Added unlock support:* *NETGEAR Nighthawk M1 MR1100 
NETGEAR AirCard 785S
NETGEAR AirCard 815S (other method without flashing)*  
ZTE ZM8630
ZTE MF253(MF253V)
ZTE ZM8630
ZTE MF833V  *Tutorials:*  *NETGEAR Nighthawk MR1100 M1*
Network unlock: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] | الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
IMEI repair: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] | الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Manual band/frequency selection: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] | الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *NETGEAR AC785S*
Network unlock: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] | الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
IMEI repair: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] | الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Manual band/frequency selection: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] | الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *DC Phoenix v79*  *New features and functions:*  *Usefull functions, new features and improvements added:
* Main window text saved to log file automatically
* FRP and Hauwei ID unlock in Huawei USB COM 1.0 mode for Huawei P20,P20 PRO and previous supported phones. * 
* Improvements and bugfixings  *Kirin 980 and Kirin 710 not supported*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## lamine90

هل يفتح
zte mf710 m

----------


## Mjood1213

هل لازم اشحن 29 يورو عشان اغير ال IMEI واذا فيه طريقه اقدر اغيره بدون شحن ياليت تعطيني حل

----------


## zakes

مشكور لمجهودك

----------


## ramsiss19

شكراً ساعدني هذا البرنامج

----------


## abdo74

هل يفتح  vodafone neo 3000

----------


## ferasnofal

شكرا اتمنى ان يعمل على هواوي gr5 2017

----------


## veer

عمل جيد بالتوفيق

----------


## tayakit

شكرا اتمنى ان يعمل على هواوي y6

----------


## zamory

شغاللل ولا لاء

----------

